# Sauger



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone doing any good at the Greenup locks and Dam on sauger


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Good luck buddy it's been tight lipped


----------



## Tim Bradley (Jun 22, 2017)

Saugernut said:


> Good luck buddy it's been tight lipped


Thanks was thinking about trying


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

With the front and cloud cover today might be a good day. I was there yesterday and saw around 25 people come and go and not one fish caught. I fished for about 4 hours, from the dam to the rocks and saw nothing. Good luck!


----------

